# T-Cut



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Is it bad? Or acceptable?

I have a silver MGF I'm trying to clean up a bit, but really I know nothing at all about detailing. Generally I've always had cars so shonky that washing them would cost more than they're worth, it's really not my thing.

The MGF has various minor scratches I'd quite like to remove/minimise. If I give the thing a going-over with T-Cut and a polishing mop on a random-orbit sander, will it improve the appearance at all? Will it do any damage?

Is there something better than T-Cut for a similar price? I'm not going to spend fifty quid on cleaning products unless they apply themselves.

End of the day, I'm happy with making things a bit better if it's cheap and relatively easy. I'm not going to go all-in on it. Suggestions welcomed.

TIA.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry, can't answer your question, but I do recognise that you are at the top of a very slippery slope.........


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Bin the T Cut and get some Autoglym Super Resin Polish.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Zebra said:


> Bin the T Cut and get some Autoglym Super Resin Polish.


Is that a mild abrasive, or a scratch-filling wax?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

It has a mild paint cleaning effect and fills minor marks and scratches too. It is a good all in one product.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Zebra said:


> It has a mild paint cleaning effect and fills minor marks and scratches too. It is a good all in one product.


ITC is there any reason not to use both? First the T-Cut to polish out the scratches, then the Autoglym on top to fill what's left.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

BodgeIt&Scarper said:


> ITC is there any reason not to use both? First the T-Cut to polish out the scratches, then the Autoglym on top to fill what's left.


T Cut is a rubbing or cutting compound (hence the name Tetrosyl Cutting Compound) and is quite abrasive - why not use a product which does the same job without being as abrasive?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

BodgeIt&Scarper said:


> I'm not going to spend fifty quid on cleaning products unless they apply themselves.
> 
> TIA.


pretty much my thoughts at the end of a saturday nite if i have no luck :lol:

seriously tho, car detailing is like most things - you get out what you put in.

to get kitted out with a DA and some decent gear will cost about £200.

try the SRP with some foam applicators and £25 and a bit of effort it will come up nice and either make you satisfied or give you the bug


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

T cut is incredible stuff
I just did one side of the car with t cut and the other with swissvax.T cut wins hands down in fact I'm converted


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> T cut is incredible stuff
> I just did one side of the car with t cut and the other with swissvax.T cut wins hands down in fact I'm converted




You jest ........I hope!!


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Zebra said:


> T Cut is a rubbing or cutting compound (hence the name Tetrosyl Cutting Compound) and is quite abrasive - why not use a product which does the same job without being as abrasive?


I haven't a clue. Please inform me. I would assume/guess that the mild abrasive followed by the other would give a better result, but I don't know anything at all about it, which is why I'm asking here.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

kingswood said:


> pretty much my thoughts at the end of a saturday nite if i have no luck :lol:
> 
> seriously tho, car detailing is like most things - you get out what you put in.
> 
> ...


I expect I'll get out what I put in, which is a bit of effort and a bit of result. I'm happy with buffing it up so it shines nicely.

I'm just not going to get into detailing, no chance. I've seen people with the eye, and I don't have it - stuff I reckon is hard work well done, detailers will look at and think I haven't started. I know my limits 

But the £25 option sounds about the right balance. What kind of foam applicators? I saw lambswool polishing bonnets cheap, will they not do? I don't care if it ruins the polishing bonnet for other uses, but if there's something which'll do a better job for the same kind of money, there's no point cutting corners.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

BodgeIt&Scarper said:


> ...on a random-orbit sander


What machine are you thinking of using?


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Forsh said:


> What machine are you thinking of using?


Bosch PEX something or other. I think maybe PEX 220?


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

So, looking at Autoglym products there's also a mild abrasive like T-Cut which they make. Is the recommendation here to avoid abrasives? Because otherwise I can't see why you wouldn't get better results first polishing the scratches out with abrasive polishing compound, and then going over the top with a scratch-filling wax.

What am I missing here?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

In simple terms you can always take more paint off, but you can't put it back on. 

So always start with the lightest and least aggressive product. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish (£17) used after a good wash and going over with a clay bar (£11) would seem to give you the best bang for the buck (and effort) in my view. Top with a sensible wax (Bilt Hamber Double Speed (£15)) and short of machine polishing, you'll not get much better )

Both the wax and polish come with a good quality foam applicator and buffing MF towel, free delivery from Polished Bliss, too.

*Edit*: If you use some Bilt Hamber Korrosol (£13) before you clay the car, that will also help, and spraying the stuff on and leaving it to do its thing doesn't take much effort, but it does cost a bit more money and I appreciate there are limits as to how far you want to go with this.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> In simple terms you can always take more paint off, but you can't put it back on.
> 
> So always start with the lightest and least aggressive product.


Let's be realistic here, I'm only going to do the job once. Is taking off too much paint that much of a risk? I assumed I'd be removing just a tiny bit off the top of the clearcoat.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish (£17) used after a good wash and going over with a clay bar (£11) would seem to give you the best bang for the buck (and effort) in my view. Top with a sensible wax (Bilt Hamber Double Speed (£15)) and short of machine polishing, you'll not get much better )
> 
> Both the wax and polish come with a good quality foam applicator and buffing MF towel, free delivery from Polished Bliss, too.
> 
> *Edit*: If you use some Bilt Hamber Korrosol (£13) before you clay the car, that will also help, and spraying the stuff on and leaving it to do its thing doesn't take much effort, but it does cost a bit more money and I appreciate there are limits as to how far you want to go with this.


Thanks, I think the clay bar sounds like going a bit far to me, but that cleanser-polish is just the kind of thing I'm after.

If I was going to do either the cleanser-polish or the clay bar, which would get a better result? Will claying do anything for scratches?

Alternatively, for the cost of all the items you recommend - none of which I'm going to use up - could I pay someone to do it for me? I'm sure they'll do a far better job.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

BodgeIt&Scarper said:


> Thanks, I think the clay bar sounds like going a bit far to me, but that cleanser-polish is just the kind of thing I'm after.
> 
> If I was going to do either the cleanser-polish or the clay bar, which would get a better result? Will claying do anything for scratches?
> 
> Alternatively, for the cost of all the items you recommend - none of which I'm going to use up - could I pay someone to do it for me? I'm sure they'll do a far better job.


Claying removes all contamination before applying the polish, it will not remove any scratches.

As you say if you are never going to use the products ever again, you'd be just as well taking your car to a local car valeter and see what they can do.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Scotie said:


> Claying removes all contamination before applying the polish, it will not remove any scratches.
> 
> As you say if you are never going to use the products ever again, you'd be just as well taking your car to a local car valeter and see what they can do.


Depends - none of the steps mentioned above are permanent - Cleanser Polish + DSW is good for 3-4 months (more if you top up the wax) but it won't last forever. Does the OP want to go back to the valeter every time?

Unless the car is getting a lot of use, the claying is something you'd do maybe once a year. The Cleanser polish you'd probably apply twice a year, and the DSW four times a year.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Does the OP want to go back to the valeter every time?


No, I want to make it look nicer because I'm selling it. I thought I said, but apparently I forgot to put that bit in.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

BodgeIt&Scarper said:


> No, I want to make it look nicer because I'm selling it. I thought I said, but apparently I forgot to put that bit in.


Ah right. Valet job it is then, IMO.


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Any recommendations? Or would someone on here maybe want to do it? (I'll pay them, I'm not asking for free work.)


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sure if you post your location there might be a local member willing to help you out for a case of beer or whatever you might negotiate as suitable payment


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh yes, that would help, wouldn't it? I'm in North London. Is there a better part of the forum to post a request for work/help?


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Try Detailing Chat for this


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

I ended up giving it a go myself. I think I was wildly overoptimistic about what could be achieved, because after a lot of effort the results are pretty minimal. Nice and shiny, but not much difference to the scratches, and not much cleaner/shinier than when I just washed and Turtle-waxed it a few weeks ago.

I used T-Cut Metallic followed by the SRP recommended here. Can't say the T-Cut had any noticeable effect, but the SRP is a pretty good wax/polish/whatever you call it, so thanks for that recommendation.

Also, the SRP worked absolute wonders on the plastic rear screen. A quick polish inside and out and now you can see though it.


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

I find the T Cut colour fast stuff used to be ok for removing light scratches and chips until of late now it just seems like watered down rubbish that does nothing.. But Proper normal T Cut I would avoid full stop nasty stuff that, I know someone that used it once to get a bird muck mark out and ended up taking his paint off his bonnet!


----------



## BodgeIt&Scarper (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking at it a bit more, I'm happier with the results. It really looks good now. No idea if I'm crediting the SRP with more than it did, but it didn't seem like the T-Cut did anything, so I'm putting at least 99% down to the SRP. 

So if I can answer the original question I asked (because I assume this will show up on google), a bottle of SRP is well worth the money, but it's not magic. If you're looking to sell a car, give it a really good polish with SRP and you'll get to the right place.


----------

